# Can you hear baby's heartbeat with a stethoscope?



## aliss

OK, maybe this is a crazy q, but can you? My OH has a good quality one from work (he is a police officer), can we hear baby's heartbeat with it?? At 17 weeks? 

I went to the OB today and he used his doppler, it was incredibly loud (he said me being quite slim helped), I sort of have some high hopes that OH can hear it too at home :(


----------



## fluffpuffin

A friend from work has tried it and it works really well. He recommended it to me as it's much cheaper than a doppler. xxx


----------



## Kerrie-x

I heard u can only hear it from 26 weeks, and it says that on my ticker too x


----------



## aj11

i have a really good stethoscope (i'm a nurse) and i'm on the thin side and i still can't hear the heartbeat with the scope yet. (and i'm pretty good with a stethoscope). hope you can hear it, but don't be surprised if you can't!!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Agree with aj11, I'm a doctor and still can't hear baby's heartbeat with my stethescope (good quality paediatric one)... I check every night though, so will keep you posted as to when I hear it for the first time!


----------



## aj11

cj- i check mine a few times a week too!! ;)


----------



## Junebug_CJ

aj11 said:


> cj- i check mine a few times a week too!! ;)

LOLLL I theoretically know I won't be able to hear yet but can't resist that little "what if..." in my head! :blush:


----------



## Emx

I have been told it is possible as you reach third trimester...


----------



## fluffpuffin

ah, ok, didn't realise that...I only said what I was told by someone at work who used it on his pregnant girlfriend but had no idea it wasn't til much later on you could hear it. sorry. xx


----------



## arnroxy22

I can not speak for everyone but YES. I am 19 wks pregnant and I started hearing my baby's heartbeat with a stethoscope around 18wks. I am a rather thin person so this may be why I heard it so early.
I can only hear it in one place, my left lower abdomen near my hip bone. It sounds just like it does through the doppler, but much cheaper. 
Good luck:flower:


----------



## aliss

Holy crap I wrote this over 2 years ago :rofl: The fetus in question is now watching cartoons :rofl:


----------



## LAenne

Lol that's funny


----------



## aegle

Hahaha. Cute. 

For anyone else who's looking for the answer, my doctor said I'd be able to hear it at 22 weeks. I can almost hear it sometimes but it moves away too quickly.


----------

